# nettleham hall may 2011



## urban phantom (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all i we did this explore on the way home from nocton hall. Ive been trying to get some history on this place but its proved hard so here is some ive borrowed from some one else (sorry)



Little is known about this once great hall,just a few dates and infamous people who once lived there. Sadly now in ruins with trees and plants growing in and around the hall, some of these plants such as the ivy have saved some of the walls from collapsing. Once forgotten and thought to be destroyed, despite the fire in 1937, the hall hangs on though no windows or roof protect it from the elements.

John Hood of Nettleham Hall, in January 1660 accompanied General Monk from Scotland on his way to restore Charles II.

The iron gates to the property were once the entrance to the churchyard at St. Peter-at-Arches, Lincoln. Grade I listed this gate and gate piers were built circa 1720. They are attributed to Francis or William Smith of Warwick. They were relocated from the demolished St Peter At Arches Church in Lincoln. They are in very poor condition, suffering from badly corroded ironwork and displaced stonework

now for the pictures




urbex nettleham hall 064 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 060 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 041 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 036 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 044 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 004 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 023 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 008 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 057 by urban phantom, on Flickr




urbex nettleham hall 050 by urban phantom, on Flickr



urbex nettleham hall 049 by urban phantom, on Flickr

thanks for looking all comments welcome

http://www.flickr.com/photos/urban_phantom/


----------



## eggbox (Jun 17, 2011)

Great shots of a sad place. 

I found a couple of pics on flickr showing a earlier stages in it's life; 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2122687293/lightbox

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2122687667/in/photostream/lightbox


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks mate il have a look now . I did find one pic befoure its fire but it wos on an adobe file and i didnt no wot to do with it im going to add it when i can


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 18, 2011)

Nice one Phantom, I have been wanting to do this for some time now, I love the way nature has reclaimed the place for her own. I may be tempted to try some Film Shots here on 35mm.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks mate its better to visit in the winter when the trees have lost thier leafs we have been twice. I would love to rebuild a place like this but i dont think anyone ever will do


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 18, 2011)

Being a yellowbelly myself, I love stuff from this neck of the woods!!!. I think Nettleham might be a bit beyond saving!!


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

Yea i think your right the cellar is the only good part and i wouldnt want to live in that a real shame tho


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2011)

Really nice pics, Phantom. Those gates are amazing and it's nice to see some of the features still remaining in the hall.


----------



## urban phantom (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks foxylady i realy like the gates its a shame thay going wroten but thier are still some nice origanal fetures left to see


----------

